# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Ai biết chỉ em lập trình khắc 3d

## tran toan

Tình hình là em muốn khắc một một bức tranh trên mây cnc router 1 trục lấy file bmp trên mạng về ạ ai biết chỉ hộ cách lập trình để em test máy và học hỏi với cảm ơn cả nhà

----------


## CKD

Bạn hỏi google từ khoá ArtCAM chắc sẽ có kết quả.
JDPaint cũng được.

----------

woklife

----------

